# TCA Show & Auction?



## Cheyd (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey folks-
I WAS a 15-year native/veteran of Dallas, but been in OK for about 5 years now.... Anyways, was wondering if any of you were going to be headed to the Texas Cichlid Assoc. show & auction next weekend (April 5/6th)? If so, I'd love to meet up with some of you! I haven't found anyone in my area that's into planted tanks, so going to have to make some out-of-state friends. 

Anyways, hope some of you are coming....

--Cheyd


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Got this from their website. It just says 6th. Is it also on the 5th?

April 6, 2008: TCA Spring Auction.
Hilton Garden Inn DFW South
2001 Valley View Lane, Irving
Registration opens at 10:00 AM
Auction begins at noon


----------



## Cheyd (Mar 17, 2004)

The auction is the 6th. Show is 5th. I was mainly meaning I was coming down for that weekend. =)


----------

